# Ranking best undertale boss themes



## Cory (Dec 19, 2015)

this is really hard to do but i think it goes:
9. Flowey - Your Best Nightmare
8. Asriel - Hopes and Dreams
The next 7 are all so close together
7. Toriel - Heartache
6. Undyne - Spear of Justice
5. Mettaton - Death by Glamour
4. Papyrus - Bonetrousle
These last three are all so amazing, seriously, i have probably listen to each of these for at least an hour.
3. Sans - Megalovania - surprised to not see that at 1?
2. Muffet - Spider Dance
1. Asgore - ASGORE - this song does not get the attention it deserves this song is beautiful and probably the best song i have ever heard.

What's you're ranking?
all these are amazing in their own way


----------



## teto (Dec 19, 2015)

Oh man, don't make me choose between my babies

9) Hopes and Dreams - Asriel
8) Heartache - Toriel
7) Your Best Nightmare - Flowey
6) Spider Dance - Muffet
5) Bonetrousle - Papyrus
4) Megalovania - Sans
3) ASGORE - Asgore
2) Death by Glamour - Mettaton
1) Spear of Justice - Undyne

they're all so amazing though hnngh


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 19, 2015)

Not a fan so none. lol


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 20, 2015)

I've only really heard four of them so I'll rank those ones in order:

4th - Spear of Justice - Undyne
3rd - Bonetrousle - Papyrus
2nd - Death by Glamour - Mettaton
1st - Megalovania - Sans

(It was hard deciding whether Bonetrousle or Death by Glamour should be second tho)


----------



## MayorRosalinaofCoral (Dec 20, 2015)

Spear of Justice and Battle Against A True Hero are my favs.


----------



## Spongebob (Dec 22, 2015)

Megalovania and ASGORE are fantastic songs.


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 22, 2015)

ACNLover10 said:


> Not a fan so none. lol



Then get out -_-

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm only doing a top 3 so...

3. ASGORE
2. Death by Glamour 
1. Megalovania


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 22, 2015)

1.) Bonetrousle
2.) Megalovania
3.) Spear of Justice


----------



## mugii (Dec 23, 2015)

1. Heartache (cmon this is the best one)
2. DEATH BY GLAMOUR
3. His Theme
4. Asgore


----------



## Cory (Dec 26, 2015)

whats his theme?


----------



## Halloqueen (Dec 26, 2015)

From favorite to least favorite:

1) ASGORE - Asgore
2) Battle Against A True Hero - Undyne the Undying
3) Your Best Nightmare - Flowey
4) Hopes And Dreams - Asriel
5) Heartache - Toriel
6) His Theme - Asriel
7) Spear of Justice - Undyne
8) Megalovania - Sans
9) Bonetrousle - Papyrus
10) Death By Glamour - Mettaton
11) Spider Dance - Muffet


That said, I really love the soundtrack of this game and don't dislike any of them. It's all just a matter of preference.


----------



## Mango (Dec 29, 2015)

9: your best nightmare (omega flowey)
8: dummy (mad dummy) 
7: nyeh heh heh!/bonetrousle (papyrus)
6: heartache (toriel)
5: spear of justice (undyne)
4: power of neo/battle against a true hero (mettaton neo/undyne the undying) (they're the same song but different instruments)
3: megalovania (sans)
2: death by glamour (mettaton ex)
1: hopes and dreams (asriel dreemurr)

HOPES AND DREAMS IS LI T ER ALLY MY FAVORITE SONG


----------



## Limon (Dec 29, 2015)

My top 5 are...

1) Spider Dance
2) Ghost Fight
3) Megalovania
4) ASGORE
5) Hopes and Dreams


----------



## Cory (Dec 30, 2015)

i really thought people didnt appreciate asgore enough i guess i was wrong


----------



## N e s s (Dec 30, 2015)

No people don't appreciate this tune enough, its Flowey "finale"-


----------



## Dan the Man (Dec 31, 2015)

I'm not a fan. But when I become a fan I will have an answer.


----------



## Mango (Jan 3, 2016)

I ALSO LOVE BURN IN DESPAIR


----------



## teto (Jan 3, 2016)

i don't know why I ranked Your Best Nightmare so low because lately I have BECOME OBSESSED WITH HOW EVILLY AWESOME IT IS OH MY GOD


----------



## SoftFairie (Jan 3, 2016)

Delishush said:


> i don't know why I ranked Your Best Nightmare so low because lately I have BECOME OBSESSED WITH HOW EVILLY AWESOME IT IS OH MY GOD



Same it grew on me


----------

